

Dual EC or the NSA's Backdoor: Explanations [video] - baby
https://www.cryptologie.net/article/287/dual-ec-or-the-nsas-backdoor-explanations/

======
arca_vorago
Has there ever been any explanation by either of the Dual EC paper authors?
Eric is now at Mozilla working on TLS and other very important things, and I'm
not sure about the other author.

Would like to know what their responses have been post-Snowden.

~~~
schoen
There's a lot of analysis by tptacek at

[http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/08/04/is-extended-random-
mal...](http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/08/04/is-extended-random-malicious/)

I think EKR said he didn't know what it was for or why the government wanted
it, while I think people normally have a challenging time getting Margaret
Salter to comment on things publicly. (I'm assuming you're referring to
Rescorla and Salter rather than Brown and Vanstone.)

~~~
anonbanker
Unfortunately, Tom's analysis is biased towards EKR and Salter being
uncorrupted, when is too big an assumption. And if you bring it up to him, you
are treated with mockery and derision for even _thinking_ about it, because
once you question one crypto expert's motives, you're obviously on a witch
hunt.

~~~
tptacek
It's "Thomas", please.

Why not go ask Matthew Green if EKR is "corrupted"?

I feel like yours is the kind of critique you can only write after not having
_read_ my piece, as it suggests I think that Margaret Salter, _an employee of
the NSA_ , is "uncorrupted".

If you feel like suggestions that EKR might be an NSA plant are greeted with
derision, the level of research and insight people bring with that very
serious accusation would be why. EKR helped write Dual_EC!, they suggest.
EKR's defenders think Margaret Salter is just fine! they assert.

Can you find any professional cryptographer or crypto engineer that has
publicly suggested EKR is working for NSA?

------
mc_hammer
any link to the story about ferguson and schimmel?

~~~
baby
You mean Ferguson and Shumow?
[http://rump2007.cr.yp.to/15-shumow.pdf](http://rump2007.cr.yp.to/15-shumow.pdf)

~~~
vernie
No, the other one, Ferguson and Schimmel.

~~~
baby
Who is Schimmel?

